# [Problem}-Android App Sign In



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a new Galaxy Tab 4 that I want to use for Uber Partner while it's connected to my phone's hotspot. I got the app from the play store but when I launch it and sign in it says I'm using an invalid username or password.

If i sign in from Chrome on the tablet or from my Iphone it works fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

did you load the Partner app?


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes it's the UBER PARTNER app from the Play Store that I am having trouble logging in with.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

works fine on my LG 7" non cellular tablet... don't know what to say.

It no longer works on my Ipad Mini Cellular, don't know why.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

LAuberX, is there a way I can get the APK other than the play store?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Now that the Partner app is in the play store for Uber I have not tried any other way of getting it.... once upon a time that is how you loaded it, when Android partner was in beta.

I found this with a quick search:

http://m.downloadatoz.com/apps/com.ubercab.driver,1192674.html


----------

